# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما هي أفضل طريقة لعمل قشر القهوة ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قشر القهوة له عدة فوائد، فما هي أفضل طريقة لعمل قشر القهوة ؟*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

http://forum.jdael.net/t93096

----------


## أم أروى المكية

لعلك وجدت ما تريدنه في هذا الرابط من معلومات عن قشر القهوة وكيفية استخدامه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أحسن الله إليك أم أروى ، قشر القهوة لها عدة طرق حيث ابحث عن افضل الطرق، وما في الرابط ذكروا استخدام الشمر علما أن الذي يستخدم هو الكمون الحب حيث انه شبيه بالحبة الحلوة!
والله أعلم*

----------

